# New to Birds, Eager to learn - HELP!



## Cooper113 (Mar 10, 2015)

We brought Cooper home in March and he is now just over four months old. A great pup, happy, yearns for affection, we couldnt be happier! 8)

I don't know much about hunting or field work but would love to get Coop involved so he can reach his full potential. He is excelling through his Puppy Kindergarden class and I'd like to roll him right into something related to Birds ASAP. 

Ideally, I would like to work and learn WITH him on the weekends from an experienced V trainer (that last part is a must). I'm not getting into this to hunt, I'm getting into this to be with my dog and bond and learn and work together. Does something like this exist? We are located in Morris County, NJ (Wharton to be specific) and saw Indian Creek Kennels as a starting point (Gary comes highly reccomended from everything I've read). I am in the process of reaching out, but looking for mutliple places and people so I can compare. 

I know there have been similar topics, which I have read, but I am looking to be taught alongside my pup, which I havent come across yet. Hoping someone here can help, as you have taught me so much already!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure how close they are to you, but the Vizsla Club of Northern New Jersey is having a fun day in June. Not only are they fun, but you can get some first hand information on trainers.


----------



## Cooper113 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks TexasRed! I will be going to the Fun Day on June 7th - looking forward to it! 

Does anyone else have reccos for trainers that I could work alongside Cooper learning as we go? 

Excited to touch base with new V owners in June nonetheless.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Coop - as you move forward with the pup - have the trainer break 2 bird then gun - @ hunt tests & trials you can have a designated shooter - after all the hard work - 2 hand is the finale reward 4 the pup !!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry I don't know of any trainers up that way, but as a fellow newbie I found my local NAVHDA chapter and Martha Greenlee's blog http://steadywithstyle.com/ and her book Training with Mo very helpful. I'd try emailing someone at your regional vizsla club for trainer recommendations. 

Good luck with everything! It's a real treat watching them work.


----------

